# What is this fish?



## quad3datwork (May 1, 2010)

I saw this in wal-mart but I don't see it @ Petco nor PetSmart. Someone know what this fish is?

hack22.net/tmp/fish1.jpg
hack22.net/tmp/fish2.jpg

(Yea.... I know... their water is nasty!)


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

puffer fish I think figure 8


----------



## quad3datwork (May 1, 2010)

Ahhh... you are right! They are green spotted puffers - Tetraodon nigroviridis. Interesting wal-mart sells those.

Thanks!


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

I would never get fish at walmart. I did once long ago and my tank was never right again. I'll stick with my LFS


----------

